# Steel Roofing Tips (Pole barn style steel)



## zjohn647 (Apr 30, 2017)

I primarily install asphalt shingles but have been getting more and more into steel. The main issues I run into installing the ridge cap. There doesn't seem to be a nice way to install the ridge when two ridges meet (T-junction). Also, when a ridge goes into another roof (dormer). Is there a certain method to do to get it to flash properly and be asthetically appealing?


----------

